# Anyone have a favorite turntable?



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've used Sumiko's project 12. Not sure what makes the difference in turntables though. Anyone have any favorites? I have Yamaha electronics and Mirage speakers. Thanks for any oppinions...


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

I only had experience wit 2 duals, an akai and 2 technics' where 1 of them was an SL1200MKII..... I do prefer direct over belt, but what does make the biggest difference in my opinions is the needle.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a belt drive Dual 510 (Shure needle head with diamond needle) and I'm very happy with it.

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

What's the difference between direct and belt drive? One has fluctuation in the rpm?


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

A cheap ass belt driven turntable isn't that stable rpm indeed. A good belt driven turntable with a good belt on it should be stable enough 

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a Sony psx-800 over $1000.00 in 1980 when I bought it.It could play Lp's no other turntables could.(warps etc). Sony no longer makes parts for it. Really pissed at them and so is all the other PS- owners. I could play a 1/2 speed master pressing 50 or 100 times and the lp would show no sign of wear. Van-den-hall cartridge. If Sony had one bit of brain power left in them they would come back out with it and spank everybody price/performance. I will never buy another Sony anything again.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the ubiquitous Technics SL1200 MKII's. Their sound probably isn't audiophile quality, but they're very stable and with the right needle (Ortofon is my preference) they sound great though my Denon mixer.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Technics SL1200II, may not be "audiophile" but they are rock solid speed-wise, very durable, have a wonderful tonearm movement, and after you total up all the attributes and longevity are affordable.

And when you get OUTSIDE the DJ Cartridge arena, you should try a NICE phono preamp and really open that sucka up  Just ribbin yall


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Pro-ject if your looking for budget tables that excel, a VPI Scout is pricey but real nice, This is pretty cool.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 14, 2008)

chad said:


> Technics SL1200II, may not be "audiophile" but they are rock solid speed-wise, very durable, have a wonderful tonearm movement, and after you total up all the attributes and longevity are affordable.
> 
> And when you get OUTSIDE the DJ Cartridge arena, you should try a NICE phono preamp and really open that sucka up  Just ribbin yall


Yes, they've been rock solid for me over the last 5 years for sure. Ortofon does make audiophile needles, how did you know I wasn't using one?  Musta been the mixer that gave it away.

What kind of phono preamp would you suggest? What would make it better than my $800 mixer?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Shaun K said:


> What kind of phono preamp would you suggest? What would make it better than my $800 mixer?


DJ mixers pay very little attention to the phono pre, one thing noteable is that their impedance is important, just as in a microphone preamp, there are lots of companies out there that make some cool pres, and even some "vintage ones" I have a couple pre's I designed out of the HH Scott premap design i really like, another I like is an older Shure unit fromt he late 60's /early 70's (forgot the model number) We also have a Bryston here in one of our dupe rooms I really dig, I bought one on an impulse buy and am not too upset about it.

The mixer has many features that promote the price, prolly has a nice VCA section for the crossfader, effects, etc. But unfortunately the days of the Urei preamps are gone 

Yep, i got you on the Ortofon high end carts, I have one inches from me now. And SOME of their "all in one" units don't sound too shabby and are nice to the media. I've been outfitting some of my more "Vinyl savy" professors with them so they don't have to use the beat up ones in the classrooms.. that also have 1200's


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

just put an order in for these
http://www.vimeo.com/913378


----------



## HooRide (Sep 13, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> What's the difference between direct and belt drive? One has fluctuation in the rpm?


From an audiophile point of view, a belt driven table's motor is isolated from the platter so whatever vibrations from the motor don't make it into the cartridge and then out of your speakers.

I have a Pro-ject Expression table with a Grado gold cartridge, I might some day buy an AudioQuest arm for it as well.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Man am I unsure of what I want now... lol.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

VPI Scout. One day I will own one. Currently I am using an old Dual with a pickering cartridge, which is satisfying for a free turntable. My ultimate goal for a setup is a VPI Scout with a Benz Micro Glider low output MC cartridge and a Graham Slee phono stage.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

My vintage B&O Beogram RX-2 is beautiful, but I have no illusions that it's a truly standout TT. I might buy a new one in the future, but I've no idea what as I've not looked at them.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Lol my Dad has an old B&O kicking around somewhere.

-aaron


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

My Vpi HW-19 jr is a good table









Which Mirage speakers do you have?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a SP25 waiting for me to pick up, don't know what arm is on it but I have an SME arm here for it if need be. I'm just praying it has a rosewood base 

Can't complain one bit for the price I'm paying though.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a SP25 waiting for me to pick up, don't know what arm is on it but I have an SME arm here for it if need be. I'm just praying it has a rosewood base 

Can't complain one bit for the price I'm paying though.


----------



## dakar8 (Apr 23, 2008)

ive always wanted to mess around with a rega. they look dead sexy IMO so i'd hope they perform well


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

belt drive for isolation from the motor, heavy platter for consistent speed (heavy platter tends to stay in motion, best of arm also is well isolated from the table so it doesn't pick up vibrations from the motor as well, quality cartridge a must


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

hobie1dog said:


> My Vpi HW-19 jr is a good table
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with a Technics 1200 mkII... it pretty much mops the floor with most of the sub $1k "audiophile" tables. Place it on a stable platform, put a decent cartridge on it (aligned properly), and you can enjoy some very good analog performance. I run an old Shure V15 Type III on my 1200... and it sounds beautiful.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

A friend brought over his cartridge collection and his Sumiko Blackbird cartridge wiped all the others out, and it all but eliminates surface noise, what a great combination.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

msmith said:


> There is nothing wrong with a Technics 1200 mkII... it pretty much mops the floor with most of the sub $1k "audiophile" tables. Place it on a stable platform, put a decent cartridge on it (aligned properly), and you can enjoy some very good analog performance. I run an old Shure V15 Type III on my 1200... and it sounds beautiful.


wait till I get this SP25 here 

Same motor/platter design as the 1200, wood base, any arm you want.

Pics should arrive soon.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Amazon.com: TECHNICS SL-1200MK2 Turntable: Electronics

Is this a good deal for a new SL1200?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Not a bad price at all but here's a hint, find one out of a radio station that's cleaning house  they don't know what they are worth.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

I have two Technics SL1200MKII with a total of one hour play time on both of them. These are the original units from 1980, since then they have been revised. My father used them in his club in NYC, but his DJ's usually brought there own units. Both work, just need new needles and ill clean them up. 500 plus shipping for both. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

presently roccking a music hall mmf 5. previously had dual and rega. all will sound better than a cd player costing many times their prices. jps


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

NOFATTYS said:


> I have two Technics SL1200MKII with a total of one hour play time on both of them. These are the original units from 1980, since then they have been revised. My father used them in his club in NYC, but his DJ's usually brought there own units. Both work, just need new needles and ill clean them up. 500 plus shipping for both. Email me at [email protected]


Not a bad deal there as long as they are complete with lids and looking good. I have 2 of that vintage and they do no wrong.


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah they have the lids and everything.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

NOFATTYS said:


> yeah they have the lids and everything.


Wanna split them up? and would you cut a couple $ for local pickup?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Amazon.com: TECHNICS SL-1200MK2 Turntable: Electronics
> 
> Is this a good deal for a new SL1200?


The best deal I found on a new 1200 mk2 was from ProVantage online.
PROVANTAGE: Panasonic SL-1200MK2 Turntable


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

chad said:


> wait till I get this SP25 here
> 
> Same motor/platter design as the 1200, wood base, any arm you want.
> 
> Pics should arrive soon.


The Sp25 is VERY nice (and has the exotic factor), but you can put almost any arm you want on a 1200, too. ;-)

You can even mod the 1200 arm with viscous damping and improved wiring. KAB GREAT SOUND CATALOG http://www.kabusa.com has a bunch of really cool mods for the 1200 series, including hardwood cabinets, better feet, you name it. The 1200 series is the "small block Chevy" of turntables... parts aplenty, and unbeatable performance for the money.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

I happen to like my oracle delphi MK3. The technics is a temptress, I have considered getting one to try out for years.

Bumpo for old post.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

dont sweat the "Technics!''


----------



## tubzrulz (May 30, 2009)

That's an easy question to answer for me...Linn Sondek LP12. One of, if not the most significant audio product produced in the past 30 years. Most "authorities" credit the LP12 as single handedly creating the high end audio industry. Its been in continuous production since 1973 but has been improved significantly over the years.

I've lusted after an LP12 for 17 years and finally took the plunge and bought one in January. Its been fun rediscovering my music collection and proving to my friends that analog DOES sound better than digital!

TTFN,
Adam


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I've moved up the turntable chain over the years. Right now I'm using a VPI TNT-3 with mods, Rogue Audio Stealth with Magnum upgrades and an Ortofon Kontrupunkt A cart. Working for me at the moment.


----------



## ultimate k (Sep 16, 2009)

my fave  linn lp12 ,before that i'm using mitchell gyrodec


----------



## ginster6 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am using Sota Star Sapphire 5 with SME 5 tonearm. and using a grado sig cart.
my phono stage/preamp is a Nagra PL-P to Nagra Amps. running Verity Audio Speaker.

But I am sell my LP Setup. Don't listen to it much anymore. PM if you are interested.


----------

